
My Name is E releases iPhone app to kill the business card - vaksel
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/07/30/my-name-is-e-releases-iphone-app-to-kill-the-business-card/
======
kwamenum86
Before I even read this article, how can you "kill the business card" with an
iPhone App when the percentage of business iPhone users is less than
overwhelming?

------
shard
I don't know enough about the internals of the iPhone, but can it actually
tell which recipient phone the sending phone was flicked towards?

~~~
nomoresecrets
Yes, that just seemed like a PR gimmick. Given the current hardware, if I have
two other iPhone users near me, and I flick at one of them, how does that
work? Doesn't seem like the compass would be accurate enough.

------
smithjchris
I haven't got an iPhone. Instant fail.

